# Photos of Smit Salvor ex Clyde



## seapirate555 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a question to you all about he following.
My wish is to build a model boat of the Smit International tug named "Smit Salvor" former known as Clyde. The real tugboat was renamed about in 1973 into "Smit Salvor". 
Now I'm looking for photos/pictures for gathering info before actually starting to build me this model. This model should become approx. at 1:50 scale.

This boat is for me the real salvage tug as it was a very sophisticated tug in those years. I find this is one of the most beautiful tugs.

At he moment I'm looking for colorful pictures/photos of the "Smit Salvor" ex Clyde of Smit International. I'm especially interested in photos when this vessel was operating in the period when it was painted in the yellow/blue "Smit" colors. 

So if anyone could help me that would be great ! 

Thanks in advance and best regards,

Johan van der Slik


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know if this helps much at all, but during the years in the 1970's when I was working for their then UK solicitors Smits had a PR department who had first call on all photos and who maintained a reputedly vast archive of shots of all the tugs in the Smit fleet. I must say I thought she changed name later than '73 but my memory must be playing me up.


----------



## seapirate555 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Andrew for your reply.

I knew that Smit in the years of '82-89 had much brochures and photo sheets of their vessels. At that time I often wrote or called them for collecting of brochures of their vessels. Simply because I was a fan (supporter) of Smit. I have stored them all in a ordner with a Smit sticker and I still have it nowadays, but most vessels are sold unfortunately.

Via Google you will find a lot of photos of the Elbe and Clyde but unfortunately most of them are in black and white. After she was renamed to Smit Salvor you don't find that much pictures, even via Google. 

Regards,

Johan van der Slik


----------



## FLYERS (Sep 21, 2005)

*Clyde, Matsas Salvor, Seawolf*

Johann,

Some pictures to start you off.

Firstly as the 'Matsas Salvor', a joint venture with a Greek company and the latter two taken in the Caribbean last year whilst on holiday in her new guise as a yacht, 'Seawolf'

Hope they are of use.

George.(Pint)


----------



## seapirate555 (Jul 14, 2010)

This is indeed a beautiful picture of this boat ! 

Johan van der Slik


----------

